# August MT Newsletter emailed out.



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 10, 2003)

I sent out one of the occational newsletters we do to keep everyone updated on whats going on here, and to verify that everyones email addresses are valid.

If you didn't get one, please check and see that we have a good email address for you.

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 10, 2003)

MartialTalk NewsLetter August 2003

Hello,
We are sending out this newsletter to update all of our registered members on whats new and possibly of interest to you in regards to MartialTalk.

Whats New
MartialTalk Training Camp: Midwest Seminar October 24-26 2003
Benefit for Marissa Marks: Saturday, September 6th 2003
MartialTalk Magazine:
Lower Advertising Rates:
Latest Forum Stats:
MartialTalk Brand WebHosting:
= = = = =

Whats New?
MartialTalk.com has rolled out several new features recently.  Our chatroom will be undergoing a major software change shortly to answer the requests of our membership.  We also plan on having more featured guests starting this fall. If you are an instructor and would like to be considered as a chat-guest, please contact an administrator.

The instructor and Training partner databases are both online and seeing a growing use.  Please take a moment and register yourself there if interested.  In the near future, we will be converting our schools listing to a searchable database for greater member convenience. In addition, our video library will finally be going online this month. Still a little sparser than Id like, it has videos covering techniques from several arts.
= = = = =

MartialTalk Training Camp Announced:
Midwest Seminar October 24-26
Featuring: Rich Parsons, Mike Casto, Tim Hartman, Mike Eschenbrenner, Bob Thomas, Jeff Leader and Jerome Barber

This is a great opportunity to train with your fellow Mters.  Arts covered include Filipino, Japanese, and more.
See this thread for more information: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=9487
= = = = =

Benefit for Marissa Marks
Datu Tim Hartman and Guru Rich Parsons have volunteered to teach a Modern Arnis and Balintawak clinic at the Warren Main Ukiyo Dojo on Saturday, September 6th, from 1-4 pm.

This is a Charity event to raise money for Marissa Marks, a little girl, almost 6 years old who was born fine, but through her immunizations, her body has started having seizures, sometimes multiple per day, similar to epilepsy. She is no longer able to walk, and has to be fed through a tube in her stomach.

This Super event is Only $45.00 (canadian at par)
Open to all, martial arts or not...any organization or independents,
Non political event.....Just need sticks, training knife, and an open mind, and good attitude.......and of course your Donation of at least $45.00 for Ms Marissa Marks.


Warren Main Ukiyo Dojo is located at:
11380 Kaltz - Warren, MI. 48089 - (586) 756-1536 
http://www.ukiyodojo.com/ 
To register, or for more information, please contact me at
313-520-2057 
or 
P/M-email me here, or my web site at
http://www.progressivetactics.com 

Thank you in advance, and I look forward to seeing you at the seminar!
Please see this thread for more information:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=9153
= = = = =

MartialTalk Magazine:
MartialTalk is now publishing an E-zine. The August issue is now available to subscribers and features over 50 pages of quality content.  Our September issue will be available the first week of September and is dedicated to Ed Parkers Kenpo.
We are accepting submissions from members.  For subscription rates, and submission information, please see http://martialtalk.com/magazine
The July issue is available as a free download to the public.
= = = = =

Lower Advertising Rates:
MartialTalk has lowered its advertising rates. Now you can get even more exposure at a more affordable price.
1 year business card banner on the schools listing is only $50.  A forum sponsorship is only $80 per year. (Thats less than $7 a month!)
Please see these threads for more information:
Forum ad rates: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=9499
School page ad rates:  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php? &threadid=9498
= = = = =

Latest Forum Stats:
July 2003 forum stats are now available.
Please see here for full info: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php? &threadid=9368
= = = = =

MartialTalk Brand WebHosting:
MartialTalk now offers webhosting. 
75MB of storage with 5GB monthly data transfer.
Only $99 per year, with free setup. 
This is a full-featured package, with no pop-ups.
Full details of the hosting plan can be found here: http://martialtalk.com/forum/webhosting.htm
= = = = =


You are receiving this email because you are a member of MartialTalk.com. From time to time we will send out news and updates to keep you aware of whats going on with our community. This emailing also serves to verify that the email address on file is still valid. In the event that you wish you close your account, please respond to this email from the account it was sent to, and indicate your MT username.


----------

